# Pix of the Guinness Gang.



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

I managed to grap some snaps of the Dublin Pigjies yesterday.

The first one is the roof across the street where the little demons lurk.

The second is a bird I call Scout. - He's always the first one down to scope out the food.

The third is a lovely little girl racer, who is taking a walk on the wild side


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I love the pictures of the pigeons & especially on the roof of that house in Dublin. Was it a brisk foggy morning? I would love to see more of your city and the ferals.

Anyway, can you catch the racer and locate its owner?

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

She's too shy to come close. - And yes, She is a She. - Another bird I've named 'Joey' was asking her 'How you doin?'..... on the roof yesterday.

When she politely refused his advances (Ok, she ignored him) he promptly moved on to the next young lovely.
Men eh? - What can you do with 'em?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Great, Alvin!

From the racer pic, looks like it's raining food in Dublin 

John


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

A quick group shot.
- Say Cheese everybody!!!!!


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

nice fat pigeons 

im sure their happy their being feed food who knows were they would be with out it


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

alvin said:


> She's too shy to come close. - And yes, She is a She. - Another bird I've named 'Joey' was asking her 'How you doin?'..... on the roof yesterday.
> 
> When she politely refused his advances (Ok, she ignored him) he promptly moved on to the next young lovely.
> Men eh? - What can you do with 'em?


Love your pics and comments, Alvin! 

I guess Joey's motto is "if at first you don't succeed..." 

Men? What can I do with 'em? Oh, I have a few things in mind...


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Ah! You have a banded pigeon in your feral flock too! It seems like everyone's gotten at least one in their feral flocks. I've had 3 join my flock in the past 3 years. One disappeared, one died, and now I have another still with the flock. I can't catch it but I try to watch out for it when I can.

Lovely pix of the gang.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Those are some really good looking pidgies ya got there. I'm glad to see that pigeons all over the globe have care takers making sure they have a good meal and a full crop Keep up the good work and keep those great pics coming!


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

I have a funny feeling I might have done more harm then good. I came out today, and was greeted by handfull of pidjies who flew down to 'Greet' me.
(Then, after saying hello, they looked at me meeingfuly, and made the 'Feed Me' gesture). I would rather avoid them becoming too dependant to me.
If I can't make it that day, I don't want them hanging around, waiting for me and going hungry.
Any advice?


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

alvin said:


> I would rather avoid them becoming too dependant to me.
> If I can't make it that day, I don't want them hanging around, waiting for me and going hungry.
> Any advice?


Hi Alvin,

I'm enjoying your posts and your pictures.

I think if you establish a "set" time of day, say early morning, to feed them, then that's when they will show up looking for a meal. If you have been feeding them at various times throughout the day, then I think they *would* be more inclined to hang around most of the day because they're never sure when they're going to hit the jackpot. If you only feed them at one particular time, each time consistantly, I think that if you don't show up at that time, they will probably wait for a bit, realize today is not one of their lucky days and then take off to forage.

I would advise that you get them used to an early morning routine--this way, if you can't make it, they will realize it early enough to look elsewhere.

I can't guarantee that this will work, but it's certainly worth a try.

Linda


----------

